# personal h/o carcinoma in situ of breast/ductal



## rkennedy (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the dx.code for a personal history of carcinoma in situ of the breast/ductal?

Thanks!!


----------



## JulesofColorado (May 19, 2010)

History code is V10.3


----------



## harshila (May 21, 2010)

i use v10.3


----------



## jbagsic (Jun 11, 2010)

Please provide resource information for coding history of carcinoma in situ with V10.3. Thank you!


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jun 14, 2010)

According to the Faye Brown Coding Handbook:

Codes Representing Patient History, Status, or Problems 

Codes from categories V10 through V15 are used to indicate a personal history of a previous condition. When the condition mentioned is still present or still under treatment, or if a complication is present, a code from the series V10 through V15 is not assigned. Categories V16 through V19 indicate a family history and may be assigned when the family history is the reason for examination or treatment. 
*****Categories V40 through V49 indicate that the patient has a continuing condition or health status that may influence care, such as the fact that a tracheostomy (V44.0), colostomy (V44.3), cardiac pacemaker (V45.01), or aortocoronary bypass graft (V45.81) is in place. V codes indicating status are redundant when the diagnosis code itself indicates that the status exists. For example, in the case of an acute rejection crisis of a transplanted kidney, Code 996.81, Complications of transplanted organ, kidney, is used. As the patient's transplant status is implicit in that diagnosis, an additional Code V42.0, indicating kidney-transplant status, is not meaningful and should not be assigned. 
*****A diagnostic statement expressed as "status post" most often refers to an earlier surgery, injury, or previous illness and usually has no significance for the episode of care. No code for the condition is assigned in this case. A personal history code can be assigned if desired. Note the important distinction between history and status codes. History codes indicate that the problem no longer exists. Status codes indicate that the condition is present. 
*****Codes from categories V60 through V63 are used to indicate certain problems that may affect the patient's care or prevent satisfactory compliance with the recommended regimen. Housing problems, social maladjustment, and economic or job concerns are examples of situations that can affect a patient's compliance. 
*****History, status, and problem codes ordinarily cannot be used as the principal diagnosis or reason for encounter with the following exceptions: 

§ Codes from categories V10 and V12-V13 (except V13.4, V13.61, V13.69, and V13.9)  
§ Code V15.88 
§ Codes from categories V16-V19 

*****These codes can be used when the history is the reason for admission or encounter. They can be used as additional codes for any patient regardless of the reason for the encounter, but they are ordinarily assigned only when the history, status, or problem has some significance for the episode of care. For example, a history of previously treated carcinoma or a family history of malignant neoplasm may be useful in explaining why certain tests are performed. Status code V43.6x indicates that the patient has had a joint replacement, but this fact would probably be significant only if it limits the patient's movement to the extent that additional nursing care is required or when it prevents full participation in a rehabilitation program.


----------



## jbagsic (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks JulesofColorado for the quick reply. If you look at the code range for v10.3 it reads : History of conditions classifiable to 174 and 175. 233.0 CIS Breast is out of that code range. However, if you look at the neoplasm table primary, secondary & *in situ *is under malignant. The code range still throws me off. Pls advise.


----------



## tannis_fox (Apr 25, 2013)

*v13.8*

The correct code for reporting History of DCIS is 13.8,  it is incorrect to report v10.3  
Reference your coding clinics for 233.0 and you will find this note.


----------

